
Codename: Chilbom - anubisresources
https://read.atavist.com/codename-chilbom
======
mavelikara
A better title would be: "Codename Chilbom - An Investigation of the
Assassination of Orlando Letelier in Washington, DC"

~~~
daveloyall
Thanks!

Off topic: _I frequently click on ambiguous titles due to FOMO. This is
exploitable; I don 't like it; one solution would be to disambiguate every
title. ...But that would remove the art from some cool, worthwhile titles._

